# I'm going racing



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Well, if I can't afford a boat of my own I might as well get out on the water somehow so on Sunday I'm crewing on a 35' racer. In at the deep end and all that, I've got a total of 2.5 days sailing experience, I'm bricking myself :laugher

Any tips aside from "don't fall off"?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Very cool Pualin! Just do whatever the skipper tells you to do. And when he/she yells, curses and calls everyone idiots...just smile and work harder. That drives them crazy.

Then drink all the beer on the boat and you will be loved.

Bring back a report on how it went!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

If you drink all the beer on the boat make sure that you brought it on board in the first place! And I suggest you drink it after the race. 

As far as becoming "crew" on a regularly campaigned racer, there are a few things you should keep in mind. 

First - be reliable. If you say you're going to show up, do so. Nothing worse than expecting a full crew only to have one or more change their mind at the last minute.. esp if it was only because it might rain....

Watch, listen and learn. As you become accustomed to the routine, try to anticipate required actions. Talk to your railmate, ask questions - all the whats. whens. and whys that come to mind. Presumably the skipper is aware of your limited experience, most will be happy to teach you if you listen and learn from day one.

If this crew is the "knock a few back afterwards" variety - and few are not - bring your share or more, esp early on.

Finally, when the boat docks, DO NOT grab your gear, say thanks and leave. Stay to help put the boat away - there will be lines to coil and store, sails to fold, covers to put on, decks to hose down etc. Hang out and help with all that and you're sure to be invited back...


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Let us know if you come east. We could use more crew.


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Racing Advice*

listen, pay attention, stay out of the way.

If you have job to do, ask first how you should do it and when you should do it. Be ready to do before you need to do it. For example if you are mast and your job is hoist the spinnaker, be ready to before the boat is at the leeward (downwind) mark . When the hoist is called for, hoist as fast as you can but make sure you keep and eye one the person tailing and the bowman for instructions if something gets screwed up. Once the chute is flying get out of the way.

Don't take yelling from the skipper personally as long as it isn't degrading. If it is degrading speak up and say something and then find an bother boat to race on. That skipper is a jerk.

DrB


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Well the skipper is a sailing instructor as is one of the crew so hopefully they are used to dealing with complete newbies and won't be too hard on me. If nothing else I can probably manage to be moveable ballast


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

Wear non-slip soles. In a bag of less than one cubic foot bring gloves, sunglasses, nerd strap, sunscreen, soles, pile pullover, and a watch cap. Within the bag secure your cell phone, keys, and wallet before you leave the dock. Ask where you should store it below.

Don't block the helmsman's view of the jib. Pay attention to what's happening on the water and in the boat; leave your ipod ashore. Don't dsitract others.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Hmm, kit is where I'm severely lacking. Got a pair of trainers which are non-slip as long as the deck is dry and covered in non-slip coatings (looks like I'll be swimming!). Can manage sunglasses and sunscreen plus a thin but warm fleece. Think I have some waterproof trousers somewhere that might be worth popping on/in. The skipper is lending me some stuff for the day such as gloves and a PFD.
Thanks for all the advice so far, I'm hoping it won't all be quite so daunting as I'm imagining, fingers crossed the wind isn't too crazy and that they aren't *too* serious about it all.


----------



## ste27 (Jul 29, 2007)

Just relax and have fun - usually when we have complete newbies we start out by giving them a very short list of dos and don'ts and then begin the sailing by basically just sailing the boat around them, pointing out stuff and explaining as we go. Then depending on how comfortable things seem they get a small job or maybe just chill out for the whole race and enjoy the ride and get more involved next time. Sometimes they're foredecking or trimming the spinnaker for a bit by the end of the day, sometimes they're handing out the beer. 

If you're talking to the guy next to you on the rail, keep your voice down - if you're doing windward/leeward (straight up, straight back down) racing then as a new guy you'll never know when the "critical" moments are. If it's a rounding different buoys type race then things will be a little more relaxed. Don't stand up, you'll be off balance and blocking somebody (who may or may not be important) from having a good view of the sails and course. 

Just have fun really - racers seem to get a bit of a bad rap around here sometimes. We're really just cruisers to nowhere trying to get there as fast as possible!


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

In which Victoria are you?

Jack


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Vancouver Island, BC


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Who are you racing with?

I sail out of Sidney a lot. At this time of year, the foulies can be very important. You are either working hard and sweating, or you are railmeat and cooling off. You want something that breaths, but keeps you warm. You may also want to get some sea boots. Try Capital Iron for some good prices. You should also buy some waterproof work gloves at Capital Iron, Home Depot or Rona


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

The weather is looking pretty good for tomorrow so assuming it all goes OK and I want to do it again then I guess I'll be getting some decent gear.
I'm going out on Illusion a Santana 35 with Kevin Murphy.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

PaulinVictoria said:


> The weather is looking pretty good for tomorrow so assuming it all goes OK and I want to do it again then I guess I'll be getting some decent gear.
> I'm going out on Illusion a Santana 35 with Kevin Murphy.


Say Hi to Kevin for me. If Gary Stookes is onboard say Hi to him from me as well.

Small world.

Jack


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Well, I made it back alive and we didn't sink or hit anything so all-round a success I'd say!


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

PaulinVictoria said:


> Well, I made it back alive and we didn't sink or hit anything so all-round a success I'd say!


Congrats.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Paul - how'd you guys do in the race? What did you learn?


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

I believe we came 2nd in class, beaten by a few minutes over a 2 hour race, 12-14nm or thereabouts I think. If we hadn't had to change the foresail twice we probably could have won it. Overall I really enjoyed the experience, was pretty much as daunting as I expected but hopefully I didn't mess it all up too much. I was basically rail meat and helped with tacking the foresail plus a few other little bits and pieces. Skipper even let me steer us back home after the race so he must have had a tiny bit of confidence in me (either that or very good insurance).
Anyway, what did I learn.....?

1) I have an awful lot to learn!
2) Racing is minutes of inactivity interspersed with seconds of completely maniac activity
3) You absolutely *have* to know the rules of the road, the startline of a race is a crowded and intense place
4) Be prepared for bruises and bumps you don't even remember getting
5) Listen to what you're told and do it when you're told to. The time to ask "why?" is after the race
6) A spinnaker seems like an awful lot of effort to sail, won't be too sad if my first boat doesn't have one
7) Local knowledge is key
8) I have an awful lot to learn!

I'm going back out again Sunday, must get some warmer socks.


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Souns better than my first race...*

Where I was constantly chastised and yelled at. The skipper was a jerk and I refused to go back. The feeling was mutual, as he never asked me back. I have since moved to another boat.

Your short list of observations is good start. Remember listen and do what you are told. Stick with the same crew mates/captain/boat and over time you'll get to know their moves and habits. If you do that, at some point the captain will give you a job.

When you do get a job, don't expect it to go well the first time. I had a lot of early on cockpit messes when trying to work the main on a J105. the traveler system is way different than my boat's and I kept getting it stuck. Drove the captain mad because he sees the mess right in front of him. Finally got it figured out and now I do it well. One of my almost major screw ups was that I almost caused the boat to crash. Unlike my boat, all of the J105's power is generated from the main. We were closehauled in some stiff breeze and on a port tack . I mentioned to the skipper that the boat on our starboard was on a collision course. He said he didn't think so, but 15 seconds later, we did a panic "duck" move to avoid t-boning the stand on boat. When the skipper called for us to duck, I just sat there and watched instead of releasing the main. He basically had to stall the rudder and we missed by only a foot. As he tried to turn down wind, he developed more weather helm and couldn't overcome it with the rudder alone.

On my boat, the power is generated mostly by the headsail, so turning down wind is not an issue; even with significant helm. Releasing the main to duck and control the helm is basic/fundamental sailing, but I had gotten lazy and "forgot" because I rarely do it, because I don't really need to on my boat, even though it's the correct technique. After I got reamed another a$$hole by the captain, he calmed down a little, but now when I see a potential duck move coming up, I am ready to dump the main immediately.

Wool socks will be warm when wet.

DrB


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Someone recommended neoprene paddlers socks, warm when dry and if they get wet, stay warm. Can pick up a pair at MEC for $9 or thereabouts. Also need to get some decent sailing gloves.


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*Neoprene can stink*

after a few wears and if your in salt water, you got to rinse well with fresh water before putting away to dry, else el stinko. If you plan to stick with racing and do in cool/cold weather OR sail in conditions where your feet are really getting soaked, I'd go with waterproof boots and warm socks over neoprene.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I agree with the good DrB on the boots/socks over neoprene, esp for keelboat sailing where you shouldn't be doing any swimming. Buy them large enough to accommodate a heavier, warmer sock.

Also, though for a time we used those Mustang floater suits for winter racing, we soon found them too constrictive, quick to overheat when you got active, and difficult to "shift temperature gears". In the end we found that layers work better, warm layers under a decent set of wet gear, a turtleneck sweater to keep the draft off your neck/back. That way you can shuck layers as needed (eg upwind vs downwind legs) and be more comfortable in a variety of conditions.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

All good advice but given my current racing budget of about $30 I'm going to have to put up with cold/wet/stinky for the time being


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

I can tell you what makes me not ask crew back. Its pretty much limited to two things:

1 - Yelling at anyone
2 - Arguing with me or others

I run a no-yelling boat, including me. A month ago we were short handed so a well known sailor was asked to join us, and he quickly agreed. He started yelling at everyone early on, and I finally told him in a calm voice "if you yell again I am going to ask you to step overboard." He chilled out, but not enough to my liking.

Another time, a guy was asked if he wanted to come along. He was always on the committee boat and we thought he might enjoy a chance at the other side. He spent most of the race debating tactics and rules with me, especially at the start which is when I really didn't want the distraction. 

What would never cause me to uninvite someone is mistakes. Everyone makes them. We recently lost a race by 4 seconds, and everyone started apologizing and telling what they did that cost us at least 4 seconds. Nonsense. Everyone did great, we lost because we lost. We just remember the mistakes and do better next time.


----------



## SusanBaker (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi Paulk,

I am also coming on the east side, Tell me where can we meet?

Susan



paulk said:


> Let us know if you come east. We could use more crew.


----------

